# Junji Ito was involved in Silent Hills



## Simon (Sep 27, 2015)

I recently started reading some of his work, this game could have been something else.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 27, 2015)

isn't that the guy who does really lackluster horror manga?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2015)

Wow.

Just fucking shoot me now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

MOTHER FFFFF------


----------



## Stein (Sep 28, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2015)

Silent Hills had everything going for it. Damn shame.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2015)

scerpers said:


> isn't that the guy who does really lackluster horror manga?



explain                   .


----------



## Krory (Sep 28, 2015)

So                        ?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> So                        ?



So he was the perfect monster designer for the game, you double ^ (use bro). His whole career is all about using plot as a basic framework to draw the most bizarre, freakiest shit you'll ever see in fiction.


----------



## Simon (Sep 28, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> So                        ?


Kojima was meeting Ito a lot last year, some of this looks like Ito's work.

[YOUTUBE]tVylTfkDP5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Simon (Sep 28, 2015)

Also holy shit, rewatching that. LIKE WHAT THE FUCK KONAMI!

These guys could have made the greatest horror game of all time.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 29, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So he was the perfect monster designer for the game, you double ^ (use bro). His whole career is all about using plot as a basic framework to draw the most bizarre, freakiest shit you'll ever see in fiction.



This is true.

His manga have never really scared me. The plot's tend to be dumb most of the time.

But his monster design is wonderful.


----------



## Krory (Sep 29, 2015)

Not true - the perfect monster designer is working on Project Scissor. 

Besides, it's stupid to still fret over this. Del Toro is done with video games forever and Kojima is going to go make Kickstarter games now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> Not true - the perfect monster designer is working on Project Scissor.



I think he kinda wants to detach himself from Silent Hill in general, probably had enough of the whole thing, being only associated with it and all. He even refused to draw Pyramid Head for people who pledged the artwork tier.

And I doubt Del Toro is done with video games and that Kojima is going to do crowdfunding stuff, he's either going to join up with some AAA publisher or set up an indie development house that takes AAA contracts, no way he's going to make small scaled shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Sep 29, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> *Del Toro is done with video games forever and Kojima is going to go make Kickstarter games now.*


Del Toro has already talked about doing something with Kojima.


----------



## Yongest Kenpachi. (Nov 2, 2015)

the twist is we're all in the Silent Hills world right now. just opened a loop in my fridge door


I can hear them calling me from


M I L K


----------



## Yongest Kenpachi. (Nov 2, 2015)

whoa, what show is that in your sig?


----------

